
Early startup pitches are like movie pitches, not business pitches - scandox
http://also.roybahat.com/post/141207062911/early-startup-pitches-are-like-movie-pitches-not
======
mpbm
I wonder if the comparison can be extended. I've never made movies, but it
seems like they are exactly like "little businesses". They have to be funded,
and made, and launched, in order to make their money back.

A more modern approach to startups is to get that MVP out there and then
intelligently evolve the business. Are there any movies that get made that
way?

------
scandox
I liked "Is your startup Avatar? Or is it Ishtar?"

